# NE Ohio Heat Press Operators



## garywpt (Jan 3, 2012)

I am looking for someone in NE Ohio (Cleveland) area that has a Heat Press t-shirt operation willing to spend a day (or few hours) of hands on training for me for a fee.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Make a road trip to Tennessee if you can't find anyone! We would do it!


----------

